# rockb's manzanita



## DKMD (Apr 25, 2012)

I was lucky enough to purchase a nice manzanita burl from rockb right here on Woodbarter, so I thought I'd share the finished project. This hollowform is about 7 or 8" tall and almost as wide(I rarely measure anything). It's finished with a good buffing and a coat of renaissance wax… This stuff doesn't really need a finish!

Thanks to Rocky for sharing his beautiful manzanita burl with me! I forgot to take a photo of the piece before I turned it, but maybe Rocky kept a photo from the listing thread… If you did, Rocky, feel free to post it.

Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated!

[attachment=4755][attachment=4756]
[attachment=4757][attachment=4758]
[attachment=4759][attachment=4760]


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 25, 2012)

Beautiful piece of wood and workmanship.


----------



## brown down (Apr 25, 2012)

i like that a lot outstanding job


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 25, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful!!!

I purchased a piece from Rocky also, and I just had bangleguy stabilize it for me.
How was it turning? 

Any suggestions for turning this kind of burl?
Thanks for sharing your photos!
Tom


----------



## DKMD (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks folks!



West River WoodWorks said:


> That is absolutely beautiful!!!
> 
> I purchased a piece from Rocky also, and I just had bangleguy stabilize it for me.
> How was it turning?
> ...



It's fairly hard but not as bad as the Aussie burls. I found it to cut well and scrape well with sharp tools. This piece was full of cracks and voids as you can see, but it held together quite well without any kind of tape or wrap. Honestly, I found it to be a pleasant experience. The stabilizing will change the characteristics a bit, but I doubt this stuff soaks up too much resin given how dense it is… Give it a spin!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 25, 2012)

Excellent piece, David. Like I said in the other forum, I love the NE opening and the small foot. The voids make it even better!


----------



## EricJS (Apr 25, 2012)

David, that is beautiful work! I couldn't imagine trying to keep something like that in one piece. You must have the hands of a surgeon.


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 25, 2012)

Holy Smokes Keller!!!:dash2::wacko1::dash2::wacko1: That is just flat awesome! I have bought plenty of Rocky's Manz and turned some of it. How did you keep the Manz from flying off and taking you out while turning it? Nice Job!


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh...my...god...that is just beautiful!!!!


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 26, 2012)

Wowsers!

Very nicely done!

I've a similar piece, won't likely do for a HF, I suspect a vase-ish profile for mine...:i_dunno:

I am reluctant to post it anytime soon, though...
I'll wait for this thread to disappear down the list!

p


----------



## TimR (Apr 26, 2012)

David,
Thanks for heads up on this site...very cool. Gotta say, for some reason the pics of this manz piece you did (very well I might add) look even better in this site. You really did that piece of manz well and rockb looks to have a great selection of wood. (I hear little noises :clapping: coming out of my wallet).


----------



## DKMD (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks folks!

Tim... Head over to the introduction area and introduce yourself... I should warn you that this mob is picture crazy, so share a few of those beautiful turnings of yours


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 26, 2012)

Holy crap that's awesome. Fantastic stuff. I really gotta hone my turning skills to catch up to you folks.


----------



## rockb (Apr 27, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I was lucky enough to purchase a nice manzanita burl from rockb right here on Woodbarter, so I thought I'd share the finished project. This hollowform is about 7 or 8" tall and almost as wide(I rarely measure anything). It's finished with a good buffing and a coat of renaissance wax… This stuff doesn't really need a finish!
> 
> Thanks to Rocky for sharing his beautiful manzanita burl with me! I forgot to take a photo of the piece before I turned it, but maybe Rocky kept a photo from the listing thread… If you did, Rocky, feel free to post it.
> 
> ...


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 27, 2012)

I remember M128! I bought M125! Man he gets great burl!


----------

